# Made a Jam Track/Backing Track in A minor/C Major



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone! I wanted to share a backing track I made while I was practicing triads and what not. Kinda Bonamassa and Doyle Bramhall II inspired  

Chords are 
A section: | Dmin | Amin | C | F, G | 
B section: | F | G | C | C/B | 
| F | G | C, C\B | climb up from F to A |

I'd love to know what you think about it if you have a jam with it


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Fun to jam to thanks man.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

nman said:


> Fun to jam to thanks man.


Really glad you enjoyed it! 😀


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sorry, forgot to mention, everything recorded with a Strymon Iridium


----------

